# Guides Selection for New Rod



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll be building a new rod, for use with fixed spool reels, shortly.

Probably will use a Zziplex Primo Synchro blank, or perhaps a Breakaway - not 100% sure yet.

Do any of you more experienced folks have some suggestions for what the best guides (brand, series) to use, and maybe even some configuration/spacing recommendations?

Also, need to decide on a reel seat. Is there a way to choose a reel seat that can be adjusted (for a spinning reel) to use either high or low? (I think the Penn Coastal does this, but not sure if that would work with a spinning reel, etc.).

Any help or suggestions are appreciated.

(And Anthony - No sh1t about trying to buy distance!)

Thanks!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Young apprentice*

If memory serves me correctly, I have fugi guides on my rods. Ring up Jam Caster he can tell you which ones to use. A few of us order our guides from mudhole tackle supply. www.mudhole.com I have a Custom built Breakaway 2piece/1peice (spinner) that you can try. Just ask me to bring it out. You can buy the Penn adjustable reel seat or you can make one. Or have a friend make you one. Hope this helps.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

It looks like that's a pretty common refrain - Fuji SiC guides.

Now if I can just fine me the dang rod....


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

jedi. if you are set on the sic guides then use them. they don't give you to much if anything. for the use you will probably use it ,the fugi hardaloy will serve you well and saveyou about60bucks. i've built a few hundred rods in my time and have no trouble. i use them quite extensivly with power pro and can see no wear. the slideing seat you are talking about is sold at the mudhole. i think they are 19.95. neil had one at the clinic.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*rod for fishing..*

jedi, i am no expert. on the otherhand jamcaster and/or billr are great resources for these type of questions. but i assume you are building a fishing rod. to state the obvious fishing guides get a lot more pressure than casting guides. so just remember to choose a strong guide[ i.e. one that can sustain the impact from accidentally falling to the ground].

sir backcaster


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Fixed Spool Questions*

I use Fuji hardloy guides

Make sure none of your guides are smaller than 20mm id (inside diameter)

Use a Fuji size 40HH (high frame) large guide

Make sure you have no less than 45 inches between the top of your reel and the first large guide

An adjustable reel seat depends on if you have a parallel butt or tapered butt, and the butt od (outside diameter)


A stiff butt and a stiffesh tip does better for distance spinning

I can show you at the Capital Longcasters practice sessions and/or fishing!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*oh yeah..*

jedi; oh yeah i forgot, richard know a little about this stuff too. say it wit me..alconites(sp)


sir backcaster


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

jedi. if you are going to use it for casting only,go with richards advice. i like the 50mm guide over the 40HH. ralph, the hardaloy are better the some of the others as they take a beating if dropped. i have heard of the sic guides cracking.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Thank you guys for all the great veteran advice. Very helpful in sorting out my questions....

jedi


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Richard,

Great advice on the guide sizes and general spacing guidelines for a surf spinning setup. Can you give me your recommendations for a conventional rod.

I agree with your and Bill's thoughts on Fuji Hardloy guides. I've used them on several rods and found them to be inexpensive, extremely durable and they perform well even with braid line. I have used SiC tops when I can find them in the correct size, but one rod has a Hardloy top and is holding up well to heavy use with braid line. I may go with Hardloy tops in the future, as the SiC tops are susceptable to cracking. 

Thanks for all the good info.

Dan


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*I Need More Info!*

Hi "FisherDan",

What do you want to do with this rod?

Tournament or Fishing?

What Length?

What size weight or lures?

What Reel?

What pound test line?

How far do you want to cast?

How much do you want to pay?


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Longcaster — 

I am looking for a 8n’bait conventional fishing rod. Here are the rigs that I currently use most of the time and the measured casting distances for each: 

For 1.5 to 2.25 oz. metal and plugs. Used for Spanish Mackerel, false albacore, stripers. All Star 1265; Abu 6500 CS Mag Elite with 20# Spiderwire Stealth
I can cast this rig 135 to 140 yd. with a 2 oz. Stingsilver

For 4 to 6 oz. metal and 4 to 5 oz. + bait. Used for general fishing in light surf. 
All Star 1418; Abu 6500 C3 CT Mag Elite with 30# Spiderwire Stealth
I can cast this rig 150 to 165 yd. with 5 oz. bank sinker

For 6 oz. metal and 5 to 7 oz. + bait. Used for stripers and red drum in light to medium surf conditions.
Loomis 1448; Abu 6500 C3 CT with 30# SS or Penn 525 Mag with 17# Sufix Tritanium Plus.
I can cast this rod 170 yd. with a 6 oz. bank sinker, PB 528 feet.

For 8 to 10 oz. + bait for big drum. Used in medium to heavy surf conditions.
BPS Ocean Master 12’; Penn 525 Mag with 17# Sufix Tritanium or Daiwa SL-X30SHV with 20# Sufix Tritanium Plus
Casting distances drop off here. I can throw an 8 oz. bank sinker 125 to 135 yd. With a big chunk of bait, I’m fortunate to get it out 100 yd.

I’ve tried my son’s 2pc/1pc, All Star 1509, but it’s more rod than I can handle. Though I hate to admit it, at 64 years old, I can’t bend a rod like this one anymore. 

I’m wide open for suggestions here. The OM is not a bad rod, especially for the price, but I’d like to see if there’s anything else out there that might work a little better and perhaps add a few yards to the cast. I’d like something 12’ or longer. I’ve got a few bucks sheltered away for a new rod blank, so let’s just say that price should not be a gating factor.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Dan, my suggestion would be the lamiglass 1502. Comes at 12'6", with 3" inches cut off at 12'3" it makes a wounderful 8n bait rod. Lightweight, easy to load and will throw with the best of em, especially if you have trouble loading the 2/1 BA. Think of your 1448 loomis with a little more backbone and a slightly slower action and you pretty much have it. 

The zziplex straight8 is another rod that will throw 8nbait and is easy to load. More of a through action rod with a little slower action than the lami. My only negative is the butt diameter. 1.25 inches compared to 1 inch on the lami.

Have heard good things about the outcast but have never thrown the rod.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Outcast is sweeeeeeeeet! Super light, plenty of arse, easy to load, its my #1 drum stick, followed by the Lami 1502.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Where are the Outcast available?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*run don't walk...*

jedi, tres is a good guy and one of the more knowledgeable anglers around.

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/ 

sir backcaster


pssst. i got one too!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Zziplex Primo Synchro*

jedi_angler, Did you order that Zziplex for your wife or for yourself? Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Sure did.*

Ordered the primo synchro for me. Still undetermined for 40acres.... Having some trouble figuring out the best options for her, and everybody keeps saying to try out a bunch of rods; but we just haven't come across many for her to try!

dogsharkrods (Jeff Brinn) is building the zzippy for me. Hopefully will be ready soon....

I'll let you know how it turns out. Sure will be taking it to practice at first opportunity.

jedi


----------

